# 2 Codes, seem to be common ones...help?



## jesterds (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks for your time...
I have 2 codes that are popping up and am interested to hear from anyone whos experienced the same....
If you can give me a price on what it cost if you took it in or did it yourself
This is on a '04 Altima
Can these be the problems im having with my car? Ill be driving then out of no where the car just dies and i have to throw it in neutral and try to star her again, sometimes taking several minutes, very dangerous...
Also can you describe in further details what these 2 things actually are and are they related to my car dying? Thank you for your time!

ENGINE SPEED SIG...................................0725
CKP SEN/CIRCUIT.....................................0335


----------



## ovsims (May 5, 2006)

bump. I'm having the same codes and hard starting


----------



## habenero2002 (Dec 17, 2006)

From what I have seen is you need a new crank sensor


----------



## wangzilla (Aug 12, 2007)

i get 0725 and 0335 codes as well! :-(


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Reference: NTB06-051a

Date: November 17, 2006

VOLUNTARY RECALL CAMPAIGN
2003-2004 ALTIMA AND SENTRA WITH QR25DE ENGINE CRANK ANGLE SENSOR / ECM REPROGRAMMING

This bulletin has been amended. 2004 Sentra and Altima have been added to the Applied Vehicles.

The number of vehicles potentially affected has expanded.

Please discard all previous versions of this bulletin.

CAMPAIGN I.D. # R0606

NHTSA #: 06V-242

APPLIED VEHICLES: 
2003 - 2004 Altima (L31) with QR25DE Engine 
2003 - 2004 Sentra (B15) with QR25DE Engine

APPLIED VINS: 
2003 Altima: 1N4AL11**3C 100000 - 355207 
2004 Altima: 1N4AL11**4C 100000 - 199931
2003 Sentra: 3N1AB51**3L 716572 - 736783
2004 Sentra: 3N1AB51**4L 455966 - 977739

NOTE: Use Service Comm to determine campaign eligibility.

INTRODUCTION

Nissan has determined that on some 2003 - 2004 Altima and Sentra vehicles with the 2.5 liter engine the operation of the crank angle sensor is significantly affected by variations in temperature that occur due to the unique location of the sensor in the engine. Under certain driving conditions, these variations in temperature can be large enough to cause a brief interruption in the signal output from the sensor. If the interruption in the signal from the sensor is so brief that the Electronic Control Module (ECM) logic does not have time to diagnose the condition, the engine may stop running without warning while the vehicle is driven at low speed.

IDENTIFICATION NUMBER

Nissan has assigned identification number R0606 to this campaign. This number must appear on all communications and documentation of any nature dealing with this campaign.

NUMBER OF VEHICLES POTENTIALLY AFFECTED

The number of vehicles potentially affected is approximately: 296,948


----------

